# Need your thougths for CO2 Systems



## Paks (5 Dec 2014)

I'm planning to buy these stuffs next year. I believe that linking any store site is prohibited, but i need to post it anyway for you guys to see my plans.


Regulator and Soleniod.
http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...l-stage-regulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve

CGA 320 Adapter from CO2 Art
http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...-cylinder-adapter-for-aquarium-co2-regulators

5lb Aluminum CO2 Tank
http://www.amazon.com/co2-Cylinder-Aluminum-Tank-Valve/dp/B00HQQ3WWE/ref=cm_cd_al_qh_dp_t

Need your ideas/experienced guys so i can pay less or say will have a functional co2 system. Ill spend also accessories from co2 art.


----------



## Henry (5 Dec 2014)

That regulator is excellent for the money, and is a proven winner. Can you get hold of a C02 fire extinguisher? You'll save yourself a lot of money if so.


----------



## Paks (5 Dec 2014)

Yeah i read about the CO2 FE, that's what other UKAPs recommend from this thread http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/co2-newbie-help-choosing-kit-for-my-200-litre.35315/ but FE looks ugly specially the handle tsk tsk


----------



## Henry (5 Dec 2014)

It's entirely up to you. If you want to spend extra money for the sake of aesthetics, that's fair enough. Personally, once the cupboard door is closed, I don't think about it.


----------



## Paks (5 Dec 2014)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2kg-Co2-F...?pt=UK_Fire_Extinguishers&hash=item3cecc3f6cb
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BRAND-NEW.../281296011229?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2KG-CO2-FIRE-EXTINGUISHER/131367169659?_trksid=p2047675.c100010.m2109&

Im having a problem in choosing this FEs. Seller says cant transport outside there area. Im from Philippines by the way.


----------



## Paks (5 Dec 2014)

Henry said:


> It's entirely up to you. If you want to spend extra money for the sake of aesthetics, that's fair enough. Personally, once the cupboard door is closed, I don't think about it.



mine is an open aquarium stand. Do you have any clue with CO2 Cylinders that are cheaper from what i had posted ?


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 Dec 2014)

I've see one guy here who spray painted his FE, this made the whole thing looking good....the handle is still there though, but less eye catching.


----------



## Paks (5 Dec 2014)

The handle though hahaha. Are you from china Martin ? Can you recommend me a shop there that sells co2 tank ?


----------



## Martin in Holland (5 Dec 2014)

Paks said:


> The handle though hahaha. Are you from china Martin ? Can you recommend me a shop there that sells co2 tank ?


Many shops sell CO2 pressure bottles and all other things you need....if you come over I can take you there...we also have a Chines version of Ebay called Taobao.


----------



## Paks (5 Dec 2014)

Nah. i live in Philippines. Hmmm ill check that site. Or can you recommend me a set co2 systems ?


----------



## Paulo Soares (5 Dec 2014)

In Philippines no one sell FE??? Don´t you have there a company that fiil the FE? 

As concerning the Co2 ART solenoid i can absolutely ensure you that it is a great deal. I´m from Portugal and i order and have one myself. 

Beautiful and very effective!


----------



## Bhu (5 Dec 2014)

make sure you upgrade the valve to a precision smc I didn't and im just not happy with mine at all. Its realty fiddly and not very accurate!


----------



## Bhu (5 Dec 2014)

Martin in China said:


> I've see one guy here who spray painted his FE, this made the whole thing looking good....the handle is still there though, but less eye catching.


my local filling station take old co2 bottles and take the handles off and add a normal valve. They are still red though


----------



## Paulo Soares (5 Dec 2014)

Bhu said:


> upgrade the valve to a precision smc



Can you explain better? Are you talking about the Co2 art?
What valve? I simply instaled it and it´s running ok.


----------



## Bhu (5 Dec 2014)

Paks said:


> Regulator and Soleniod.
> http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections...l-stage-regulator-and-solenoid-magnetic-valve


 
this little fella here! I got the regular valve on mine and its a PITA I would definitely recommend the upgrade to a SMC valve which is more accurate especially for smaller set ups...


----------



## Henry (6 Dec 2014)

There's always paintball gas canisters. They might be a bit cheaper to buy.


----------



## Paks (6 Dec 2014)

Paulo Soares said:


> In Philippines no one sell FE??? Don´t you have there a company that fiil the FE?
> 
> As concerning the Co2 ART solenoid i can absolutely ensure you that it is a great deal. I´m from Portugal and i order and have one myself.
> 
> Beautiful and very effective!



there is but the thread (exhaust) is not the same with what the FE has in UK. I might have a problem if i buy the FE here and buy those Co2 art systems. And i believe our FEs here are expensives, unlike in the CO2 UK cheap. I still have time to search though, So if you can recommend me any tank/cylinder then it would be my pleasure. Thanks



Bhu said:


> my local filling station take old co2 bottles and take the handles off and add a normal valve. They are still red though



Ill try asking our filling station here if ever i get hold with my co2 FE.


----------

